# SEAS G18 RNX-TAL Pair $84 Shipped



## jimbno1 (Apr 14, 2008)

Not my ad.

pair of NOS Seas 7" Woofers Carbon or Glass Fiber | eBay

Seas Fiberglass 7" see review here. X-Max 6mm peak

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...-subjective-comparison-popular-7-drivers.html


----------

